# what is a good test kit



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i am looking for a new test kit, mine is a few years old, and i heard they can go bad after awhile... i want one that tests everything: PH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate... is this a good one, or what do you suggest.
thanks

[/url]http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4454


----------



## akapaul26 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats one of the best kits out....grab it up!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yep, thats the one I have.


----------



## cosmic charlie (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats the kit I should have bought 1 1/2 yrs. ago!

Unfortunately as a noob myself, I fell victim to the "Blue Suitcase mega "bio-aqua-science type" kit. 50% of the beautifully packaged product I spent my hard earned cash on had nothing to do with my freshwater setup. I ended up giving the non-freshwater testers to friends that could use them.

Thats a nice, inexpensive kit. Count me In.

enjoy your fish! :fish:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

I use Mardel Labs 5-in-1 test strips. They seem pretty accurate to me and is ~$30 for a 100 strip pack.

The only liquid ones I buy are ammonia.


----------

